# Contaflex 126



## Jeff Canes (Oct 23, 2004)

Picked a Contaflex 126 up on Ebay for $12 plus shipping, its in fabulous condition. The only problem I having is figuring out the f-stops, the light meter seems to be work


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 24, 2004)

Beautiful!  They go for around $100 in good condition, you made a steal.  Which lens does it have?  Tessar or Pantar?

Congrats.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 25, 2004)

Not really a steal it a 126 thank god the film is still made in Italy and J&C Photo stock it & cheep. The lens is a 45mm Tessar


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Not really a steal it a 126 thank god the film is still made in Italy and J&C Photo stock it & cheep. The lens is a 45mm Tessar



Well, McKeown's quoted price for this 126 camera is between $90 and $150.  You got it for $12 plus shipping...  Yeah, it's a steal!     

The Tessar is a great lens, enjoy taking pics with it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 25, 2004)

Your right I did get a steal, just checked my Paypal account the cost was with shipping, paid just 3.50 for the camera


----------

